# Replacing/Reparing Rotten Studs?



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

That definitely sounds like a supporting wall. Replacing one stud at a time does not usually require temporary support, cut out the old install the new. Don't tear out the supporting member of the header without temporary support. Floor joists can be tough, because of space limitations. Sometimes sistering is the easiest way to go, depending on the damage. Pics would help us.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

As Bill stated, the repair situation would depend on the extent of the damage and where this area sat in the house.
Second the request of photos of the whole effected area..
Ron


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

#1 you need to try to figure out why it rotted out
Otherwise it may happen again
Does snow pile up against this area?

Is it only one side of the door or both?
If both the header support is compromised
In that case support & possibly jacking would be needed


----------

